# Khám Phá Đồng Tháp Mười Mùa Hoa Súng Nở



## hoatuoidanang (2 Tháng bảy 2015)

*Không chỉ “đẹp nhất bông sen”, Tháp Mười còn là nơi có nhiều hoa súng nhất. Không phải màu tím quen thuộc mà là những bông súng trắng tinh khôi.
*
*Cùng Hoa Tươi Sài Gòn* ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp của vùng *Khám phá Đồng Tháp Mười mùa hoa súng nở* ra sao nhé

http://2.bp.************/-VwJy07wxeHI/VZOTO60ckKI/AAAAAAAAJbQ/WL1evQxBN8A/s1600/dong-thap-muoi-mua-hoa-sung-no-0.jpg

Hoa súng là loại thực vật mọc ở vùng đầm lầy, chiêm trũng, thân mềm mại, nhưng lại dẻo dai sức sống diệu kỳ.

http://3.bp.************/-S6oDBvevWEU/VZOTOyMxe_I/AAAAAAAAJbM/5fB4HbAH7zE/s1600/dong-thap-muoi-mua-hoa-sung-no-1.jpg

Vốn lặng lẽ gieo mình xuống đất nhưng khi mùa nước lũ tràn qua, nước dâng cao tới đâu, cây súng vươn mình tới đó.

http://3.bp.************/-vcd3otofVPk/VZOTOwW9QMI/AAAAAAAAJbU/2JcQLdLjocg/s1600/dong-thap-muoi-mua-hoa-sung-no-2.jpg

Bởi thế, về Đồng Tháp mùa hoa súng nở, ai cũng phải ngỡ ngàng trước cánh đồng hoa súng đua nở giữa mặt nước mênh mông.

http://2.bp.************/-xKAvp0F0DUI/VZOTPmo3fCI/AAAAAAAAJb8/iRcCChy01Ng/s1600/dong-thap-muoi-mua-hoa-sung-no-3.jpg

 Đi xuồng vào những con kênh mọc đầy hoa súng, vô tình bắt gặp mùi hương thơm cỏ mật, mùi hăng hắc sình non, nhưng luôn phảng phất mùi hương hoa súng dìu dịu. 
http://1.bp.************/-Cli9UGqhcaQ/VZOTP3fBVCI/AAAAAAAAJbc/JB5mpEW88pI/s1600/dong-thap-muoi-mua-hoa-sung-no-4.jpg
Thay vì màu tím biếc đến tận chân trời, hoa súng ở Tháp Mười chủ yếu là màu trắng tinh khôi.
http://4.bp.************/-QmhVJ_aJgUI/VZOTQE4FAVI/AAAAAAAAJbg/mmxu6ijfzww/s1600/dong-thap-muoi-mua-hoa-sung-no-5.jpg
Tuy sắc màu không nổi bật nhưng hoa súng trắng của vùng Đồng Tháp gợi lên vẻ đẹp trong trẻo, thuần khiết của thiếu nữ miền Tây.
http://4.bp.************/-jL6tfUdX3TE/VZOTQjFG6NI/AAAAAAAAJbw/CGDK5PirYGA/s1600/dong-thap-muoi-mua-hoa-sung-no-6.jpg

Hoa súng trắng ở đây cọng to, cánh lớn, nhụy vàng, có khi mọc dài hơn 4 m, không cần người chăm sóc, nhưng cứ đến mùa nước nổi, hoa lại mọc chen chúc nở.

http://4.bp.************/-6KzFBVyQofk/VZOTQ-Ao6mI/AAAAAAAAJb4/4PWgE5dExIo/s1600/dong-thap-muoi-mua-hoa-sung-no-7.jpg

Ngắm hoa súng đẹp nhất bạn nên đi vào lúc sáng sớm, khi tia nắng mai nhẹ chiếu qua làn cánh mỏng. Nếu để ý bạn sẽ thấy hoa súng nở cũng quay về hướng mặt trời.

http://1.bp.************/-OKfDjcXOpHA/VZOTRvkcP8I/AAAAAAAAJcE/M_xfyKRH6cY/s1600/dong-thap-muoi-mua-hoa-sung-no-8.jpg

Khoảnh khắc ấy đủ để khiến ta quên đi cái nắng rát miền Tây và những vất vả đời thường, để chỉ còn lại là hồn quê mộc mạc giữa cánh đồng *hoa,* giản dị len lỏi vào trong những tâm hồn nhạy cảm.


----------



## shift10 (6 Tháng bảy 2015)

Đẹp quá! Được bơi thuyền đi dạo ở đây thì tốt. Quá lãng mạn luôn.


----------



## quynhanhlove (24 Tháng tám 2019)

k xem dc ảnh bạn ơi


----------

